# Your ONE (yes, ONE!) Favorite Picture



## Jill (Nov 20, 2012)

Show us your ONE (ONE!) favorite horse picture. I have lots of pictures, show ring, professional and casual, shots that I like a lot, however, below is my current ONE favorite:

This is *SQUIRT* (a/k/a Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You), or tiny 29.5" senior solid black stallion who has earned multiple AMHA and AMHR Grand & Supreme titles and is a 3x National Champion son of two HOF and National Champion parents. Seriously -- he _knows_ it!

He is well captured in this photo by Sandy Revard from September of this year that is hardly a halter shot, but I just love it. That is our little boy there, showing he's a lot bigger on the inside... He is full of himself by a factor of 10, yet still with such good manners and appreciative of any and all attention!








What about you? What is your ONE favorite horse photo?


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is my Current Favorite

this is my Buckskin Dun Mare, Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff

My Very Talented Friend took this in August/2011


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2012)

Toni, I love that shot!!! That's a mare I'd know is a "she" even if you didn't say so. Very feminine head



... From her name, I know she's from a line I have long admired, too


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 20, 2012)

*This has to be one of my favorite photos of my boy Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome. I just love his baby doll head, and his sweet sweet face (who doesn't love those big brown eyes). Love love love my boy!*
​


----------



## ohmt (Nov 20, 2012)

I have so many favorites, but I could just look at this one all day and can't believe I actually caught it. This filly was just 2 days old and was her first time venturing outside. She didn't like the sidewalk and would leap over it. This was one of those leaps-just crazy thinking about how they can do this at just 2 days old!


----------



## atotton (Nov 20, 2012)

My 3 miniatures in this action shot.


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Jill


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm rather partial to this shot of Caddy and Dolly, her first foal (first live, healthy foal here at home):


----------



## candycar (Nov 20, 2012)

Right now it's this one taken last year, October. Although it's grainy and ill lit, I just love the colors and the pose Lexy has.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a really tough one!!!!! I have been thinking long and hard about this one and I love all of my show photos/clipped photos but think that this one is my favorite and most special of my boy Magic chewing on Diamond's ear when he was a baby. She was just a yearling and was the greatest babysitter ever and super tolerant of the foals.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 20, 2012)

These shots are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. My favorite shot is in my mind. One fall day, seven was standing in the sun with a gentle breeze moving his mane, he had that "I know you love me look" in his eyes. He just took by breath away and still does whenever I remember that moment. A true Kodak moment without the camera.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 20, 2012)

Gosh i didnt realise how hard it would be to pick just one picture, but here it is

Cocoa and her filly Koora


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh I have WAY to many favorites....So I'll choose this one..
​



Possibly my favorite picture I have taken of my boy "Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer"
​







​


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> *This has to be one of my favorite photos of my boy Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome. I just love his baby doll head, and his sweet sweet face (who doesn't love those big brown eyes). Love love love my boy!*
> ​


Oh I just wanna kiss him on his wittle nose!!!!


----------



## Foster Woods Miniatures (Nov 20, 2012)

I love this picture because it shows all my kiddos




I also adore my filly in this pic, she has to strech her pretty neck out to get her chin on the fence.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

This one was just too cute!

Couple hrs old and saw the kitty.

This my now 3.5 yr old home grown filly/mare

Silver Maples Zahara Supreme "Zarie"

Granddaughter to Buckeroo/King Supreme


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 20, 2012)

This is my favorite right now

our stallion LK Buckeroo Buzz

taken by Kelly Roe


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2012)

Great pictures everyone


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 22, 2012)

It should not be a surprise to anyone that my favorite picture is this one of "Max" at 4 days of age, taken back in 2009. We like it so much we just had it turned into the logo for our farm.

Gone but never forgotten... RIP little man.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 22, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> It should not be a surprise to anyone that my favorite picture is this one of "Max" at 4 days of age, taken back in 2009. We like it so much we just had it turned into the logo for our farm.
> 
> Gone but never forgotten... RIP little man.


I love that picture of Max too


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2012)

I also love that picture of your precious boy. You can see so much promise and his future halter wins from that shot -- such a nice boy and I know you miss him so much. He was gorgeous, from the start!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 22, 2012)

I took this one just yesterday, oh if only there were 2 favorites, because i cant just choose one! Well, my avatar is one of my favorites...but...

I've NEVER EVER caught a picture like this in my life! PRETTY proud of myself LOL! Jazzy caught AIR yesterday!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Jill and Lori for the comments on my photo. It means a lot.


----------



## Grace67 (Nov 22, 2012)

Took this one today, found my son and his buddy "Kix" dozing and enjoying the warm sunshine on Thanksgiving afternoon


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 22, 2012)

I also love your Max, he looks like he was an incredible horse


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 23, 2012)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> I took this one just yesterday, oh if only there were 2 favorites, because i cant just choose one! Well, my avatar is one of my favorites...but...
> 
> I've NEVER EVER caught a picture like this in my life! PRETTY proud of myself LOL! Jazzy caught AIR yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 12831


COOL I got a photo like your with my buckskin mare Echo


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh Jill, you meanie! Only one?





Oh all right! Then I'd have to be this one of The Pooka!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL - how many of us can guess what other forum members will post? I knew when I saw REO had posted that I would find a photo of Pooka! Love that one.


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> LOL - how many of us can guess what other forum members will post? I knew when I saw REO had posted that I would find a photo of Pooka! Love that one.


And I KNEW as soon as I saw your name which one (I thought) you would post, as it is an all time favorite of mine too! Just loved that photo of that little horse!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 24, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> Took this one today, found my son and his buddy "Kix" dozing and enjoying the warm sunshine on Thanksgiving afternoon


 Cutest thing ever! They look like the best of friends!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 26, 2012)

It's true! I was also guessing which pics people here would post! LOL

I wasn't going to post, then I thought, why not?

I bet some of you were tapping your foot wondering when I was going to post Pooka!



:rofl

Gee, I couldn't let yez down!


----------



## GloriaJaney (Nov 27, 2012)

I LOVE this picture of Cuzco. He looks so happy to be out driving on a beautiful fall day, seeing the neighborhood and visiting his friends.

​


----------



## Lori W (Nov 27, 2012)

PaintNminis said:


> Here is my Current Favorite
> 
> this is my Buckskin Dun Mare, Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff
> 
> My Very Talented Friend took this in August/2011


Toni, you KNOW this is my favorite picture! Love, love, love this one!


----------



## Lori W (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites - my 3 year old nephew showing 'his' mare, Belle (to him, her name is "My Belle") in PeeWee Showmanship, summer of 2012. She's a diva and can be a handful, but is a little lamb in his hands!


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Lori!!! I love it too!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 27, 2012)

My favorite would have to be this photo I took a few years back. This is my chestnut tovero mare, Twisted Pines Rowdy Girl


----------



## chandab (Nov 28, 2012)

Lori W said:


> Here's one of my favorites - my 3 year old nephew showing 'his' mare, Belle (to him, her name is "My Belle") in PeeWee Showmanship, summer of 2012. She's a diva and can be a handful, but is a little lamb in his hands!


This one is way too cute. And, i can see why it tops your favorite list.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 28, 2012)

Lori W said:


> Here's one of my favorites - my 3 year old nephew showing 'his' mare, Belle (to him, her name is "My Belle") in PeeWee Showmanship, summer of 2012. She's a diva and can be a handful, but is a little lamb in his hands!


I agree with Chanda ..........this is so cute!!!


----------



## Lori W (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments about my nephew and his Belle. He took her in PeeWee obstacle at a small open show and told his Mom he wanted to go by himself with Belle. So his Mom let him, but coached him on the sidelines. When he came to the wooden bridge, she said "Now walk over the bridge" so *he* walked over it... with Belle walking along side on the grass! Everyone, including the judge, laughed so hard! I'm only including it here so you can chuckle along (really, I'm not trying to go against the ONE favorite picture rule).


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 2, 2012)

My fav. pic is of my big horse but I'll post my fav. pic of my mini horse=)

http://s9.postimage.org/qekngm7lb/Eowyn_1.png

Hopefully next summer I can get a professional to take a pic of my mini =)


----------

